# I-95 In North Carolina



## classicmazdaman (Oct 26, 2011)

We are looking for a clean safe overnight park in North Carolina off I 95. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## lgwatson0315 (Apr 3, 2017)

Raleigh Oaks Rv resort at exit 90 on I95 is a fabulous campground year round

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

